# Any smokers here ?



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


Never smoke in the car. Always stand outside with your back to the wind. Pop a couple tic tacs before each ride, and wash your hands frequently. Drink coffee. If anyone says anything, tell them the last pax was smoking right before they got in. Over 3,000 rides and I've only had a few say something about smelling smoke. Usually if I had one writhing 2-3 min of picking them up.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

I smoked for 30 yrs and have quit now almost 5 years now. However I do use e-cigs. In your case, as I have riders who have the smell of smoke on them and it lingers in my car, I carry a can a Febreze in my car and spray when they leave the ride. Same goes for folks you have brought take home food from a restaurant and the food smells soooo good, but the next pax doesn't want odors of any kind in your car. Febreze all the way is my recommendation.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Always smoke outside the car & have gum etc before picking up pax. I have some aftershave in console that I sometimes give a little squirt in the car before picking up pax.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't smoke any more.... I just lay there and smolder.


----------



## MrMcDeezy (Jun 19, 2015)

I use California scents lemon raspberries spray


----------



## Riffmish (Nov 15, 2015)

I stand outside car n use mints n hand sanitizer n cologne and if I got a complaint thought the same thing, blame on last passengers lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

At LAX if you smoke in your vehicle while in one of the holding lots (Limo or van) you get a fine.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

You can't get rid of the smoke smell, not in any reasonable amount of time, unless you want to have the car completely detailed.

The obvious solution is not to smoke. Not in the car and not out of the car when you're working, since people can smell the smoke on you and it turns them off. You may not notice the smell because you're used to it and because smoking has reduced your sense of smell.

I used to work office jobs where people had to go outside to smoke. I could always tell when someone had taken a smoke break. Some of them seemed amazed I could tell, but when you smell like an ashtray, that's the logical conclusion.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

I sometimes wear a smoking jacket when I drive, and no one has ever complained.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> You can't get rid of the smoke smell, not in any reasonable amount of time, unless you want to have the car completely detailed.
> 
> The obvious solution is not to smoke. Not in the car and not out of the car when you're working, since people can smell the smoke on you and it turns them off. You may not notice the smell because you're used to it and because smoking has reduced your sense of smell.
> 
> I used to work office jobs where people had to go outside to smoke. I could always tell when someone had taken a smoke break. Some of them seemed amazed I could tell, but when you smell like an ashtray, that's the logical conclusion.


I smoke but when a smoker gets in the car I can definitely smell it. If you aren't in a position to care and let the smoke blow on your clothes, hand and hair it sticks a lot more. You can mitigate it but the only real solution is to quit.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Txponygirl said:


> I smoked for 30 yrs and have quit now almost 5 years now. However I do use e-cigs. In your case, as I have riders who have the smell of smoke on them and it lingers in my car, I carry a can a Febreze in my car and spray when they leave the ride. Same goes for folks you have brought take home food from a restaurant and the food smells soooo good, but the next pax doesn't want odors of any kind in your car. Febreze all the way is my recommendation.


I Febreze and Lysol Old Betsy every night when she goes into the corral.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I Febreze and Lysol Old Betsy every night when she goes into the corral.


And what do you do with your car?


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> And what do you do with your car?


Evidently, his Uber vehicle is a four door horse.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Sludge said:


> I sometimes wear a smoking jacket when I drive, and no one has ever complained.


Do you look like this while driving?


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

SumGuy, you nailed it!!!


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Don't smoke in the car. It's good to get out periodically and stretch the legs, anyway. Mints/gum, hand sanitizer and ozium.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Quit smoking and get a Vape/ecig. I haven't smoked in over a year and I can smell cig smoke from a mile away.

Smoke gets on your clothes and stays there until you do laundry. You can't smell it because you are a smoker.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I smoked for many years and finally quit some time ago. I still like the smell of smoke when it's wafting my way. But I definitely DO NOT like the smell of smoke on a person or in their clothing or in their car. It just stinks. Many of the bar people I pick up have that odor and I can't get them to their destination and out of the car fast enough.


----------



## NoxiteLA (Jul 14, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


This is your best friend, http://www.walmart.com/ip/16879756?...78152552&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81470420312&veh=sem

I smoke a pack a day (in the car) front windows down I have a 2010 prius that still smells like brand new. I have a rating of 4.9 and have over than 500 rides under my belt. Never had a complaint unlike when I spray it before they get in the car some of them go like nice car is it brand new it smells very new lol.

You will thank me buddy.

Have a good one


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

If you don't like that smoke smell dip a rag in gasoline and put it under your seat. Tell PAX you were filling up the car with gas when the nozzle flew out and nailed you with gas. Then when on the way to store to purchase new shirt, clothes/ go home to get clothes their request came in (you forgot to turn off app) and Uber is a stickler for accepting all pings.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I try to make sure and fart before the pax gets in. That takes care of the smoke odor.

You know what happens when you use lemony scented spray in the bathroom? Smells like Shitrus.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I try to make sure and fart before the pax gets in.


If you will eat regullarly at Taco Bell or a No-nookie-kookie-veggie-wedgie-earthy-crunchy restaurant, you will not need to "try".


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I smoke all kinds of stuff in the car and sometimes let others too ..

Keep hand sanitizer and use gain liquid vent air fresheners.

After you smoke be sure to drive something and chew gum it suck on an icebreaker 


If you have cloth seats though I wouldn't smoke in the car.

99% of the my pax the first thing they say is , wow it smells good in here

Gain and Jane baby


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

NoxiteLA said:


> I smoke a pack a day (in the car) front windows down I have a 2010 prius that still smells like brand new.


No, it doesn't. You just think it does because your sense of smell has been destroyed by smoking.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> No, it doesn't. You just think it does because your sense of smell has been destroyed by smoking.


This.

It takes at least two weeks to get your sence of smell back after you quit smoking.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> No, it doesn't. You just think it does because your sense of smell has been destroyed by smoking.


B-b-b-b-b-ut he has a *PRIUS*. If you have a Prius, your life is trouble-free.



KGB7 said:


> It takes at least two weeks to get your sence of smell back after you quit smoking.


I do not know if you ever smoked, but if you did, you got back yours *that* quickly? I smoked tobacco for about thirty, or so, years. After about six months, mine slowly started to come back to me. It must have been almost eighteen months before I got back a sense of smell or taste that I can remember having as a child. I was amazed when I bit into an organically grown apple two years after I had given up smoking. It tasted like the apples that we used to pick off the trees in the woods behind the neighbour's house.

I must say, now, that even with the windows up and the air conditioner on "Max" (vents closed), if someone on the street is smoking a cigaret, stogie or pipe, I can smell it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> B-b-b-b-b-ut he has a *PRIUS*. If you have a Prius, your life is trouble-free.
> 
> I do not know if you ever smoked, but if you did, you got back yours *that* quickly? I smoked tobacco for about thirty, or so, years. After about six months, mine slowly started to come back to me. It must have been almost eighteen months before I got back a sense of smell or taste that I can remember having as a child. I was amazed when I bit into an organically grown apple two years after I had given up smoking. It tasted like the apples that we used to pick off the trees in the woods behind the neighbour's house.
> 
> I must say, now, that even with the windows up and the air conditioner on "Max" (vents closed), if someone on the street is smoking a cigaret, stogie or pipe, I can smell it.


I smoked cigs for a decade, then for two years i only smoked Black and Milds (all tobacco minus the 300 chemicals). Smoke free a little over a year now.

Like you, i too can now smell the cig smoke from a car two cars in front of me and i use Charcoal Cabin Filter. Everything smells better and the bad stuff smells even worse. And no more bloody nose in the middle of the night.

I vape in the car all the time, pax tell me how awesome the car smells, or that i still have new car smell. Yet i only use diluted Windex solution to clean entire interior in my car.

And when pax gets in the car after just smoking a cig, its smells efin nasty!!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I smoke parliments tho, they are very high quality and barely have an odor

I bet cheaps cigs would stink more


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I smoke parliments tho, they are very high quality and barely have an odor


Thats because your sense of smell is damaged.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a strong sense of smell.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Can you smell what the Rock is cooking??...lol

You will have a much better sense of smell if you quit smoking.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


Didn't you learn anything from Ubers 5 minute video?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sludge said:


> I sometimes wear a smoking jacket when I drive, and no one has ever complained.


POST # 10/Sludge: Is it Silk with Em-
broidered "#[F]Uber"
in Script or Stylish Monogram ? Chortle!

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd where are you?
SharedRideTruther....comments?
poopy .....please come back!

Bison: Missing Chortling Pals!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kevin o'keefe said:


> And what do you do with your car?


POST # 13/kevin o'keefe: R ...O ...A...R..!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sludge said:


> Evidently, his Uber vehicle is a four door horse.


POST #:14/Sludge: I'm dyin' heah....stop!
Wil_Iam_Fuber'd 
this is Chicago "Solid Gold"!

Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I smoke all kinds of stuff in the car and sometimes let others too ..
> 
> Keep hand sanitizer and use gain liquid vent air fresheners.
> 
> ...


POST # 24/SECOTIME: "Gain and Jane"
I love it !
How about a New Detergent Fragrance?

☆ NEW Gain Kush-Funkalicious!☆
☆ ☆ All DANK and No STANK!☆ ☆

Bison: Hello, Proctor & Gamble ?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


I guess the larger question is why are you trying to destroy your car by smoking in it? But if you must, you'll want to use Ozium spray.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:14/Sludge: I'm dyin' heah....stop!
> Wil_Iam_Fuber'd
> this is Chicago "Solid Gold"!
> 
> Bison Chortling!


Hi Bison. Guess who.....


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

NoxiteLA said:


> This is your best friend, http://www.walmart.com/ip/16879756?...78152552&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81470420312&veh=sem
> 
> I smoke a pack a day (in the car) front windows down I have a 2010 prius that still smells like brand new. I have a rating of 4.9 and have over than 500 rides under my belt. Never had a complaint unlike when I spray it before they get in the car some of them go like nice car is it brand new it smells very new lol.
> 
> ...


A pack a day in a six year old car and you think it still smells new? Not so much. Part of the issue you're experiencing is that smokers - especially heavy smokers like you - have greatly diminished olfactory sensation. And since your sense of smell is so impaired, you may think your car smells new, but that aroma left long ago. Your riders know.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

This was posted for a friend who is a smoker and a fellow uber driver . She insist that her car dont smell like smoke because she uses air freshner but it smells like febreeze mixed with a ashtray . I have asthma so I dont smoke and I can smell it from a mile away . She usually smell like a ashtray too ctfu . I have a sensitive nose tho lol


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


I never smoke in my car, then a shot or two of whatever air freshener on me etc. but with that said , I really don't give a phuch if it offends a pax when they are paying X rates. Pax has the choice to take black/suv. My vehicle is clean and my purpose is to deliver them in safe timely matter. Just like smoking is an expense, the same goes for those who insist they must have smoke free environment. I have over a 1000 rides and avg a 4.88 (which amazing) with ubers chicken $hit rating system.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I try to make sure and fart before the pax gets in...Smells like Shitrus.


Absolutely classic. Post of the week right there!!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> I never smoke in my car, then a shot or two of whatever air freshener on me etc. but with that said , I really don't give a phuch if it offends a pax when they are paying X rates. Pax has the choice to take black/suv. My vehicle is clean and my purpose is to deliver them in safe timely matter. Just like smoking is an expense, the same goes for those who insist they must have smoke free environment. I have over a 1000 rides and avg a 4.88 (which amazing) with ubers chicken $hit rating system.


You are 100% correct about the rating system. Anyone who passed their first college Stats class knows that the rating system is wholly irrelevant owing to its statistical invalidity. In the current design of the driver rating system, there is zero statistical difference between a rating of 4.7 and a rating of 5.0, so drivers need not worry one bit as long as their rating is above 4.7. That's because Uber is taking interval data and trying to mash it into an ordinal scale. That violates the most elementary rules of statistical instrument design. That's just a statistical fact. I have offered on numerous occasions to consult for Uber and help develop a statistically valid rating instrument, but Uber has told me several times it is perfectly comfortable with its horribly flawed instrument.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Pax don't seem to give a crap about getting in my car after tooling up or reeking of BO after an all day festival. And the wet drunks, Omfg makes you almost vomit.

GUber and all their silly bunk about 5* ratings, bullying drivers into offering limo level service at half a taxi rate. Puhlease!

Pax know what the score is. GUber Economy class service comes with a few conditions. If Pax doesn't Like your ride let them wait for the next one.

But, if you smoke heavy and do so in your car, it's going to smell like an ashtray. Period. You can camouflage it somewhat but Non-smokers can tell instantly. If it offended me I would politely cxl and request another ride.

Drivers should expect ratings and feedback appropriately. Deal with it and move on. If you are maintaining 4.6 then rock out with your [email protected] out and drive on!!

If you are a 4.5 and not getting deactivated then you're no worse than the average taxi driver. And if you do get deactivated bro get your hack license and you will fit right in!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I Febreze and Lysol Old Betsy every night when she goes into the corral.


Well that may take care of the smoke, but what about the horsesh!t smell??


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> This was posted for a friend who is a smoker and a fellow uber driver . She insist that her car dont smell like smoke because she uses air freshner but it smells like febreeze mixed with a ashtray . I have asthma so I dont smoke and I can smell it from a mile away . She usually smell like a ashtray too ctfu . I have a sensitive nose tho lol


Because of the toll smoking takes on a smoker's body, a smoker is wholly incapable of detecting the stench of cigarette smoke in a car. I have an interesting story along this line. My son was recently looking for a car for himself. He found a really nice 2008 Civic coupe. It was on its second owner. The second owner had it since 2011. I jumped in turned on the heater and rolled up the windows. I immediately smelled the cigarette stench. I told the seller we weren't interested. He got a little testy about that comment and informed me he had never smoked in it nor did he ever let anyone else smoke in it. I politely informed him that the owner who had it from 2008 to 2011 had smoked in it. He then admitted that he'd been trying to get the smell out of the car for the four years he has owned it.

Moral of the story: Once a car has been smoked in regularly, you will NEVER get the smoke smell out of it. Never.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

I smoke in my vehicle. Usually 2 on my commute to and from work. So, 4 a day. I use Febreze before I drive and never have gotten a complaint. One guy did crack the back window for a short period one time. Rating is 4.93, so it doesn't seem to be impacting the ratings either. I know the smell is still there and I just can't smell it, but the Febreze does help. That being said, I do not smoke in the car unless it's raining, hard. I will crack open the driver and passenger windows and walk a couple circles around my vehicle while listening for a ping and smoking. Stretches you out a bit and lets you get in a quick round of lung darts. During a light rain, put my phone in my pocket and go stand under an overhang of a gas station or a tree in a parking lot. After I'm done, I spray a tiny bit of cologne on me and some Febreze inside the cabin. Seats, floors, and headliner. In the evenings, I leave windows cracked ever so slightly for some fresh air.

Even as a smoker, I hate the stale smell of smoke. Think your car, hotel room, old bars. The "ashtry" smell. Some fresh air greatly reduces that. Does not eliminate it, and especially for people who have quit, it's VERY noticeable.

If you really want to give the smell a good beating (I do this before inlaws visit) use a "Febreze Bomb. Get a can of Febreze, the kind with a trigger. Zip tie the trigger back and place in your vehicle so it sprays entire can. Best placement is back seat area near the A/C recirculate intake. Turn on A/C full blast with it on recirculate (not fresh air). A/C dispenses the spray and smell throughout the vehicle and really is the closest I've gotten to a "smoke free" vehicle. (see picture). I have cloth seats, so if you have leather, you may reconsider this method.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh, and Lowes has some good stuff in the cleaners aisle. Professional grade stuff that hotels use when somebody smokes in a non-smoking room. Last can of that I bought was orange scented. Used it before selling a vehicle and dealer had no clue i smoked inside it.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Because of the toll smoking takes on a smoker's body, a smoker is wholly incapable of detecting the stench of cigarette smoke in a car. I have an interesting story along this line. My son was recently looking for a car for himself. He found a really nice 2008 Civic coupe. It was on its second owner. The second owner had it since 2011. I jumped in turned on the heater and rolled up the windows. I immediately smelled the cigarette stench. I told the seller we weren't interested. He got a little testy about that comment and informed me he had never smoked in it nor did he ever let anyone else smoke in it. I politely informed him that the owner who had it from 2008 to 2011 had smoked in it. He then admitted that he'd been trying to get the smell out of the car for the four years he has owned it.
> 
> Moral of the story: Once a car has been smoked in regularly, you will NEVER get the smoke smell out of it. Never.


Exactly so. Same is true for hotel rooms, furniture, clothes etc. But smoking adults already know these things.

If they choose to delude themselves...well they smoke and convince themselves it isn't harming their health. And they drive GUberx and convince themselves they are "making money". So reality is not their strong suit. But if they're happy, we'll just have to content ourselves with judging them in silence. Lol rock on!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> I smoke in my vehicle. Usually 2 on my commute to and from work. So, 4 a day. I use Febreze before I drive and never have gotten a complaint. One guy did crack the back window for a short period one time. Rating is 4.93, so it doesn't seem to be impacting the ratings either. I know the smell is still there and I just can't smell it, but the Febreze does help. That being said, I do not smoke in the car unless it's raining, hard. I will crack open the driver and passenger windows and walk a couple circles around my vehicle while listening for a ping and smoking. Stretches you out a bit and lets you get in a quick round of lung darts. During a light rain, put my phone in my pocket and go stand under an overhang of a gas station or a tree in a parking lot. After I'm done, I spray a tiny bit of cologne on me and some Febreze inside the cabin. Seats, floors, and headliner. In the evenings, I leave windows cracked ever so slightly for some fresh air.
> 
> Even as a smoker, I hate the stale smell of smoke. Think your car, hotel room, old bars. The "ashtry" smell. Some fresh air greatly reduces that. Does not eliminate it, and especially for people who have quit, it's VERY noticeable.
> 
> If you really want to give the smell a good beating (I do this before inlaws visit) use a "Febreze Bomb. Get a can of Febreze, the kind with a trigger. Zip tie the trigger back and place in your vehicle so it sprays entire can. Best placement is back seat area near the A/C recirculate intake. Turn on A/C full blast with it on recirculate (not fresh air). A/C dispenses the spray and smell throughout the vehicle and really is the closest I've gotten to a "smoke free" vehicle. (see picture). I have cloth seats, so if you have leather, you may reconsider this method.


The Febreze bomb description cracked me up. You've really thought this through. I'm wondering what the Febreze bomb does to the cabin filter. I have to believe that that much Febreze recirculating in the cabin is carrying lots of dust and contaminants into the cabin filter, which is definitely a good thing. I live in a dusty, dry, environment so I change the cabin filters annually and I'm fastidious about it. If you're not changing your cabin filter regularly, you'll want to look into this.

I remember the first time I changed a cabin filter a number of years ago. I noticed that the AC/heater fan seemed to be getting louder, yet the climate control system just didn't seem to be working as well as it used to. So, I found the YouTube video for my car, removed the glove compartment, and removed the three year-old cabin filter. YUCK! Totally scuzzed out. Popped a new one in, re-installed the glove compartment, and fired up the AC on a warm day. I kid you not, it was like the AC system had just had an overhaul - blowing ice cold air very forcefully and quietly. Three of my four cars have cabin filters. The fourth car is a convertible. But with the cars that have cabin filters, my boys and I take a Saturday in May and replace all of them every year. Cuz ya gotta have a free-breathing AC system come summer.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

As a pack a day smoker, it is amazing to me the lack of self awarness that smokers have. 

Smokers smell. Period. No amount of febreeze of ozium changes that. You don't smoke in your car? Pax can still smell you.

Either stop smoking or keep smelling. 

If you stop smoking, do it for yourself, not for a $1 a mile.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Smoke a bowl of Old Toby in your car at night. It will kill the cigarette smoke smell.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Smoke a bowl of Old Toby in your car at night. It will kill the cigarette smoke smell.


I'm more of a Sour Diesel or Bubba Kush man, myself.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm more of a Sour Diesel or Bubba Kush man, myself.


I know not of what you speak. Nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I know not of what you speak. Nudge nudge wink wink


Yeah, me neither. Those were just silly non-sequiturs that popped into my head.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Just quit. I did a few weeks ago. Still going through the nicotine withdrawal Incredible Hulk rage attacks though. Anybody who cuts me up out on the roads, I want to rip my steering wheel off with my bare hands, get out the car and beat them to death with it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Just quit. I did a few weeks ago. Still going through the nicotine withdrawal Incredible Hulk rage attacks though. Anybody who cuts me up out on the roads, I want to rip my steering wheel off with my bare hands, get out the car and beat them to death with it.


Yikes! I'm going to give you plenty of latitude out there.
But all joshin' aside, good on ya for kicking it. That's gotta be a tough row to hoe. I crawled out of the bottle a couple decades ago. You can do this.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Just quit. I did a few weeks ago. Still going through the nicotine withdrawal Incredible Hulk rage attacks though. Anybody who cuts me up out on the roads, I want to rip my steering wheel off with my bare hands, get out the car and beat them to death with it.


Got anything against vaping? It's like methadone to heroin, it won't satisfy you but it will keep you from getting nuts.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> Got anything against vaping? It's like methadone to heroin, it won't satisfy you but it will keep you from getting nuts.


Thanks for the suggestion - it's time I kicked the nicotine addiction once and for all though.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Take the ashtray out of your car. My car doesn't have an ashtray the windows are always open.

I still get the french fry grease smell comes from the back seat from all these food service workers who wear their uniform 24/7 and don't wash.

It's also very similar to the smell of someone who is been sleeping on sheets that have not been changed in months


----------



## ccdriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Ozium....spray some ozium.....


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

NoxiteLA said:


> This is your best friend, http://www.walmart.com/ip/16879756?...78152552&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81470420312&veh=sem
> 
> I smoke a pack a day (in the car) front windows down I have a 2010 prius that still smells like brand new. I have a rating of 4.9 and have over than 500 rides under my belt. Never had a complaint unlike when I spray it before they get in the car some of them go like nice car is it brand new it smells very new lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Ordered a few from Walmart today with free shipping to my local W/M.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

twinwillow said:


> Thanks for the info. Ordered a few from Walmart today with free shipping to my local W/M.


But remember, nothing will actually remove or cover the smell of smoking in a car. A smoker cannot detect the odor, but a non-smoker with an intact olfactory will every time.


----------



## vicdella80 (May 15, 2015)

i vape. no one smells it. ever.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

Smokers tips:

Smoke outside with back to wind. Car windows closed so none waifs inside.
Ozium is your friend, google it.
Positive airflow. If you do smoke in your car, put the fan on medium high, and crack the drivers window 2 inches (all other windows closed). Exhale out the window, and hold the cig in your left hand near the crack . Watch all the smoke go outside because of positive airflow. Also turn off or close the one vent on the left so it doesn't blow smoke thru the car. Make sure AC is off so smoke does not flow thru ac coils. 
Leather seats help.
When done smoking turn vents on high and crack back windows for a few minutes. Fresh air always helps, let it blow on you. Then close up, spray a bit of ozium, and turn the AC on if necessary. 
Never had a smoke complaint. But don't really care. As long as it doesn't smell like an ashtray (and it wont if you don't have one in the car), I cannot control the smells of the city, and a public use vehicle. 

If you are offended, that is your problem to deal with, not mine.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The only reason I might like to get in a smoker's car is because it reminds me of my grandpa's car in the 70s. Good memories.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

vicdella80 said:


> i vape. no one smells it. ever.


They do smell it, that's why you get compliments.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> You can't get rid of the smoke smell, not in any reasonable amount of time, unless you want to have the car completely detailed.


That's not really true. A container of Ozium gel neutralized all traces of tobacco odor in my car within ~48 hours, (and said car had been exposed to cigarette smoke for about a year). I know it worked very well because a Lyft mentor remarked how offensive he finds smoke and how nice and clean my car smelled. Ozium is truly great stuff.

For concealing the smell of smoke on one's person; I recommend washing your hands and face, (nose and mouth area), with soap and water, drinking some water, and then having some gum or a mint.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> At LAX if you smoke in your vehicle while in one of the holding lots (Limo or van) you get a fine.


That's just another example of Commifornia insanity. I can see ticketing someone for littering if they're tossing butts out the window, but not merely for the act of smoking.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

supernaut said:


> That's not really true. A container of Ozium gel neutralized all traces of tobacco odor in my car within ~48 hours, (and said car had been exposed to cigarette smoke for about a year). I know it worked very well because a Lyft mentor remarked how offensive he finds smoke and how nice and clean my car smelled. Ozium is truly great stuff.
> 
> For concealing the smell of smoke on one's person; I recommend washing your hands and face, (nose and mouth area), with soap and water, drinking some water, and then having some gum or a mint.


The part smokers don't seem to get is that even if they smoke outside and avoid all tar in a wind, they stink. Fingers, face, breath.

I used to advise people who were quitting and had a smoker in the house to let me talk to the smoker and explain after a smoke OUTSIDE, they needed to wash their hands and face, brush their teeth, and gargle. It's not 100%, but it's 90% and keeps the quitter from cringing.

Dudes and Dolls, quit smoking. It's just horrible. It ruins everything, finances, health, presentation, respect...it's hard, but many many people have done it, like me, a 25 year smoker.

I use e-cigs. Everyone I know lately, like in the last 5-8 years, who has quit successfully used e-cigs and/or vapor (same thing, different method). It takes awhile, but it works. After 2 years, quit those too. The thing is though, don't buy vapor from just anywhere. Chinese liquids could be just as bad as cigs for all we now. I use GreenSmoke and they have a great hit and you decide the nicotine.

Smoking in your car leaving tar all over your surfaces and air system? Not a chance you can hide it beyond a very short covering of the smell. TAR sticks to everything and smells. There is no way around it.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm all in favor of vaping, and it is the only thing that has worked for me to quit the "analogs", as well. I smoked for 18 years.

Greensmoke is a rip-off, though. Their products are still cheaper than cigs, but using a mod with a rechargeable batt, (Kanger makes a broad range of affordable ones), the topper of your choice, (again, Kanger offers several), and some good US made e-liquid, (personally I love Nicoticket's stuff), is MUCH more satisfying, and less expensive.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Helped to two people quit smoking. We ordered all the vape gear online while hanging out at the airports cell lot. Few weeks later i met them and they thanked me 10 times over.

The transition from smoking to vaping is seamless. Short term benefits and long benefits are life changing.

You will continue to get your nicotine fix, a pure natural nicotine that is made here in the States and is of TOP grade on the market, safe for vaping and for your body.

In the past 6 month, many great starter kits have come to market that is great for any level. If you want to quit smoking let me know, ill gladly compile a list of what you need to buy and where to get it.

In the mean time, i highly suggest you read this forum. Tons of info on vaping. Its the largest vaping forum i know of and i have been a member on the site for over a year.

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nicotine itself has many long term benefits that has been studied for the past century(but not while smoking), small amounts of nicotine is also present in many vegetables that you eat on daily basis.

All you have to do is google it and you will have pages upon pages of info on the subject.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

As far as your car goes. When you do quit smoking, replace your cabin filter with charcoal cabin filter every 3 month.

But before you insert a new filter, remove old filter and get your self a Liqui Moly Air system cleaner. You should be able to get it at local NAPA store as they sell many of Liqui Moly products.

http://www.liqui-moly.com/liquimoly/web.nsf/id/li_domb7hqg94.html


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

One last thing and then ill shut up.

E-Liquid.
There is a shop in every city and many small towns that sell gear and top quality e-liquid made here in US, majority of "juices" come from Cali.
Hundreds of brands, thousands of flavors.
Many local shops let you try their juice for free with no nicotine. Once you find juice that you like, you can buy them online much cheaper directly from juice makers.


For millions of people, vaping is not just a healthy way of living, it has become a hobby. A hobby, that is shared and supported by millions of friendly people, people who will talk for hours about gear and juice (e-liquid). Online and in person. Walk in to a vape shop and you wont leave for hours.

If you have time, take a look at Five Pawns and the process they undergo to make juice. Its one of the top juices on the market.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> If you have time, take a look at Five Pawns and the process they undergo to make juice. Its one of the top juices on the market.


Five Pawns is great, but crazy expensive, (compared to other e-liquid, not smoking). Of the brands I've tried, Nicoticket is the absolute best for the $, and imo their flavors are right up there with FP. Check out the site.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Five Pawns is great, but crazy expensive, (compared to other e-liquid, not smoking). Of the brands I've tried, Nicoticket is the absolute best for the $, and imo their flavors are right up there with FP. Check out the site.


I have not heard of Nicoticket.

A buddy of mine works in a warehouse distribution center here in Montgomery county, and we get the latest first hand juice flavors to try. Ill ask him when i see him on game night.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I have not heard of Nicoticket.
> 
> A buddy of mine works in a warehouse distribution center here in Montgomery county, and we get the latest first hand juice flavors to try. Ill ask him when i see him on game night.


Cool. I know Nicoticket has expanded their distribution to brick n' mortar stores, but I think they still do most of their biz online. Check out their website for the awesome flavors, but almost more importantly, the customer reviews. Nicoticket has won a number of ECF awards.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Cool. I know Nicoticket has expanded their distribution to brick n' mortar stores, but I think they still do most of their biz online. Check out their website for the awesome flavors, but almost more importantly, the customer reviews. Nicoticket has won a number of ECF awards.


Have you tried Vape Caviar juice? A buddy of mine gave me a small sample and its amazing.

For the past month i have been craving "grapefruit" flavored juice, but i cant find anything to full fill my craving.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Have you tried Vape Caviar juice? A buddy of mine gave me a small sample and its amazing.
> 
> For the past month i have been craving "grapefruit" flavored juice, but i cant find anything to full fill my craving.


I haven't had the pleasure. Vape Caviar juice sounds suspiciously like Crab Juice, though. 

As for complex fruit vapes.. Nicoticket has several. Check em out. I'm not one of their sales reps, but I probably should be.


----------



## TxToyman (Nov 26, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> here





Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


When you get your car serviced, be sure to get the cabin air filter changed. Ozium works well for quick fixes


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I smoke my pipe in the car. I use "Pure Citrus". Available at Walmart and Kroger. Keep 2 or 3 cans in the glovebox all the time. Put my pipe in a baggy. If someone complains, I blame the last customer who lit up before I could catch them. Don't really care what the drunks at night think or say. More concerned sbout them puking in the car.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

NoxiteLA said:


> This is your best friend, http://www.walmart.com/ip/16879756?...78152552&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81470420312&veh=sem
> 
> I smoke a pack a day (in the car) front windows down I have a 2010 prius that still smells like brand new. I have a rating of 4.9 and have over than 500 rides under my belt. Never had a complaint unlike when I spray it before they get in the car some of them go like nice car is it brand new it smells very new lol.
> 
> ...


The laws of physics call BS. The smoke is in your hair, in the air, and in the upholstery. A car is an enclosed space, and the windows down are not enough. Total BS


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

NoxiteLA said:


> This is your best friend...
> 
> I smoke a pack a day (in the car) front windows down I have a 2010 prius that still smells like brand new. I have a rating of 4.9 and have over than 500 rides under my belt. Never had a complaint unlike when I spray it before they get in the car some of them go like nice car is it brand new it smells very new lol.
> 
> ...


Ozium works great. Here is a trick......

Every now and then turn the fan up in high and set the vents to feet and face. Open the windows and then spray some Lysol into the air intake at the base of the windshield. It helps clean the vent system and blasts the stuff through the cabin. You can also do this with the Ozium. Just do t spray too much in there or it will take longer to clear.

Now....if you smoke in your vehicle, I would strongly suggest that every now and then you find a detailed with an Ozonator machine. That treatment get rid of virtually every odor. Your best bet is a dealership but not all of them have that machine.

Lastly.....not all vehicles come with a cabin air filter. Sometimes it's a trim level thing. Other times it just doesn't have it. But some cars have a place for it. All you need do is remove the cut out for it and install the filter. Do some online research to see if anyone knows if you have that option. My car does and I can put in a filter that has been infused with fabreeze.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


I do not smoke and nobody has ever smoked in my car but I once got a down-rate and complaint about cigarette smell because one of my riders smelled of tobacco and the subsequent rider smelled the previous rider's cig-stink. You cannot eliminate or mask the smell of traditional cigarettes from non-smokers. The smell permeates your hands, fingernails, clothing, breathe, hair. Non-smoker's have an unimpaired sense of smell that absolutely can and will identify tobacco smell in parts-per-million and it will hurt your rating. If you can't or won't get the nicotine monkey off your back I suggest e-cigs or patches. However, you now have a professional reason to quit, use it.


----------



## waker81 (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't always smoke in my car, but when I do, it is always good pot. Stayed stoned my friends


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

supernaut said:


> That's just another example of Commifornia insanity. I can see ticketing someone for littering if they're tossing butts out the window, but not merely for the act of smoking.


^^^
They have a guy that drives a street sweeper through there every day sweeping up cups, peanut shells, wrappers from food from the coach, cigarette butts, you name it.... but if you smoke in your sedan, taxi, limo, shuttle, etc. you get a fine.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


Use a patch or chew some nicotine gum or get a vape pen.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> Use a patch or chew some nicotine gum or get a vape pen.


^^^
Do you vape?


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Do you vape?


No, but I've been around them and I know there is no odor.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ex-smokers are the absolute worst when it comes to other smokers. 
If you smoke, get a plug in Ozone generator.... gets rid of every foul little odor in minutes.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Ex-smokers are the absolute worst when it comes to other smokers.


Most definitely. It's often the same with ex-drinkers, and most other addictions, I s'pose. Some people just can't improve themselves without becoming self-righteous and arrogant about it.


----------



## councilman (Nov 26, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


----------



## councilman (Nov 26, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


Febreze linen and sky. Stick it on your vent. Drove taxi for six years and now Uber. This works and gets hundreds of positive comments from pax


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


Go get "Ozium". It will sanitize the air within your car's interior. Thus, it will eliminate the smoke that settles upon the surfaces inside your vehicle. I like the Vanilla scented or the original scent. Most automotive retailers sell Ozium.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

NoxiteLA said:


> This is your best friend, http://www.walmart.com/ip/16879756?...78152552&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81470420312&veh=sem
> 
> I smoke a pack a day (in the car) front windows down I have a 2010 prius that still smells like brand new. I have a rating of 4.9 and have over than 500 rides under my belt. Never had a complaint unlike when I spray it before they get in the car some of them go like nice car is it brand new it smells very new lol.
> 
> ...


Solid advice. That and hand sanitizer and mints and you are solid. I smoke outside my car though. As the night gets closer to bar closing I don't care though. People are drunk and either won't care or rate you low for being a nice guy anyway


----------



## chiguy5839 (Nov 3, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


Ozium...u can by at Wal Mart..will totally kill the smoke cell


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

I smoke a cig every once in a while in my car. I've even smoked on my to get a passenger that was 15 minutes away. Choked down the cigarette in a couple mins. Had windows all cracked as well as sunroof vented and turned on the fan for the reg vents. I have a couple black ice little trees always on hand. I put one or two in the vent and leave the windows cracked till right before the passenger and your all good. Hold the cig as close to or out of the window as possible and blow all smoke towards the window trying to make sure you get as much as possible out. 

To get the air freshener a little more potent , turn on the heat. I still get told my car smells so good or still like new. I've even told the passengers I have smoked a couple times in it, and they said they would never be able to tell. So it works for me. Winter hit here in Chicago , so it's been a bit too chilly for me to want to smoke outside lol.


----------



## getdat (Sep 23, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> What can i use to kill the smoke smell in my car after taking a puff or two . Im sure I cant be the only smoker here


I quit cigarettes a year ago, but now I vape instead. I vape and get my nicotine, but there is almost no smell. the flavors i use are sweet ones anyway and smell nice. I vape in-between pings. You might consider vaping while you uber, and smoking when you're not. Back when i did smoke in my car (before uber) I used this smoke eliminator spray you can get at any auto parts store. It's an aresol can with like a grey smoke picture on the front. That works great and leaves almost no smell. If you use too much it can be a little chemical smelling, but just a good blast of spray should help. what i realized now is that when i smoked i didn't notice cig smells as much as I do now; so non-smokers will pick up on the smell no matter what. that spray does help tho.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I reward myself with a cig after my shift. It's the only surefire way to avoid the problem. I can almost guarantee I've gotten 4's because I threw out an American Spirit and hopped in the car wreaking. Bad habits aside, holding off until the end of my shift has helped a lot. As for the smell thanks to others, my car wash sells half jar sized cans of lemon air freshener - its a block that dissolves over time in the can. I get compliments from almost every rider. I'll take a pic of it tomorrow. It's awesome at covering up. Other alternative is crack the windows en route.

Thank God for leather seats.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

We drive long hours, we get tired, annoyed and even after 6 cups of coffee, 20 aspirins, we still get irritated at the drop of a pin.

Not only is vaping healthier for you but, there is simpler way to chill out and to come your nerves down on your worst day.

This works for noobs and experienced vapers.

1. Take few short 'inhale and exhale breaths', fully exhale before vaping,.
2. Inhale as hard as you can for 3sec.
3. Hold your breath for at least 3 sec.
4. Exhale.
5. within 2 seconds you will feel in your frontal brain lobe a relaxing sensation.

Nicotine is a stimulant, a good and positive stimulant for your brain. Thats why we used to smoke after eating a meal or in a stressful situation. Vaping is healthier for you, while you get a nicotine chemical stimulation. And..... you are less likely to skin your pax and wear their skin on your face as a mask to scare away your in-laws.


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

Gave up reading after first 20 responses.. if you must smoke this works very good. Must air out car as well.. but this works. 1300 rides no complaints.


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> Always smoke outside the car & have gum etc before picking up pax. I have some aftershave in console that I sometimes give a little squirt in the car before picking up pax.


I really don't think anyone wants to smell Aqua Velva when they get in your car. There's a reason only teenage boys wear it.


----------



## d1nonlypearl (Dec 4, 2015)

Once in a while, I'll smoke a clove cigar in my car. I use two glade clip on air fresheners and spray my car down with febreeze. I usually run the air or the hear to activate the air fresheners, if I just had a smoke. I've never had a complaint. As a matter of fact, many of my pax have commented on how good my car smells.


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

Got a ping from a 4.8 Pax that was close by. Got to the pick-up location and waited 2 minutes before texting Pax that I'm sitting in her driveway. She texts "out in a few finishing cig" . Pax comes out 2 minutes later and was nice, polite and apologetic. Ride netted $8 with no tip. I rated her a 4 for making me wait.


----------



## UberSlavery (Dec 7, 2015)

Only smoke in the car on highways. Let the windows down, turn the heat on low and stick two scented evergreen trees in the air vents. Hand sanitize before you exit and passengers won't smell a thing. If local just park up and smoke outside.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I highly recommend Febreeze as well. I don't smoke and I have severe allergies so I use the scentless Febreeze in my car.


----------

